# Hummingbirds 2022



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Just saw a hummingbird was seen in Sanford the other day. First reported sighting in MI on that site. It must have found feeders along the way to make it that far. Mine went out Easter Sunday, late for me.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

maps.journeynorth.org is this site I use


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

A male oriole just showed up and I quickly put out a feeder and he was on it in less than a minute.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

finlander said:


> Just saw a hummingbird was seen in Sanford the other day. First reported sighting in MI on that site. It must have found feeders along the way to make it that far. Mine went out Easter Sunday, late for me.


Humming birds don't need feeders they primarily eat small insects here in Michigan.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Sugar water/nectar gives them the energy to fly 
I cannot believe hummers come north without the help of feeders. Too cold for flowers in Michigan in April.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have seen them in the Keweenaw in mid May when there was still some snow on the ground.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I have seen them on feeders with snow all around them, even snow on feeder. Some get caught when they don’t migrate. Sad.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

finlander said:


> Sugar water/nectar gives them the energy to fly
> I cannot believe hummers come north without the help of feeders. Too cold for flowers in Michigan in April.


There are researchers according to my Audubon book that claim Humming birds can and do live and thrive without nectar or sugar feeders and many Hummers in Mexico,although not Ruby-Throated go without nectar.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

textox said:


> There are researchers according to my Audubon book that claim Humming birds can and do live and thrive without nectar or sugar feeders and many Hummers in Mexico,although not Ruby-Throated go without nectar.


My thoughts are humans messing with Mother Nature. We do things like feeders to benefit ourselves for viewing. Maybe beneficial to them but do they need it to survive? But on the other side I’ve had my hummingbird feeder out for a week now. Changed nectar and had a couple visits yesterday. First I’ve seen this year, but I wasn’t home this past weekend. Grape jelly feeder is out now also for the Orioles which in the past show up shortly after the hummingbirds. I’m in Oakland county. I enjoy feeding and watching both throughout the summer.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Orioles have been at my feeders for two weeks.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Hopefully they show up here. Not sure of the route they take to get here.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Had the first hummingbird yesterday.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Fishindeer said:


> My thoughts are humans messing with Mother Nature. We do things like feeders to benefit ourselves for viewing. Maybe beneficial to them but do they need it to survive? But on the other side I’ve had my hummingbird feeder out for a week now. Changed nectar and had a couple visits yesterday. First I’ve seen this year, but I wasn’t home this past weekend. Grape jelly feeder is out now also for the Orioles which in the past show up shortly after the hummingbirds. I’m in Oakland county. I enjoy feeding and watching both throughout the summer.


I'm in Oakland too and will have many hummer flowers to put out when they come out of our green house and we have a window feeder as well. Many of our Perennials are up but won't bloom til June.Adjacent to that feeder is a Apricot tree that the hummers like to perch in and defend it from the many Finches and Chickadees that like it too. I frequently see Hummers getting small flys from a large spruce next to my sunroom and have found their nests there as well,1//2 dollar size but they do expand a small bit.Really cool...


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Ranger Ray said:


> Orioles have been at my feeders for two weeks.


Just seen my first one here.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I had three orioles on my feeder on Sunday.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I don’t know why but I added another feeder to the front porch ensemble and another to a shepherds hook in the back yahd. I bought a large aluminum disc that hangs above a feeder. Keeps the sun off the HummZinger feeder. Drawback is that it really catches the wind. Two mornings in a row last week the ‘Zinger was on the ground. Second crash broke the hanger mount in the plastic collar. Now I’ve tethered the kite so it won’t fly…..as far.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Put out 2 feeders for the Hummers yesterday (5-6-22) Wife and I saw our first male this morning. Shelby Twp. Macomb Co.


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

Saw my first yesterday and put the feeder out.
I usually put it out around the first week of may anyway.
I'm in Mayville area.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Had two male Orioles at the feeder when we got home from church this morning.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Put out 2 feeders for the Hummers yesterday (5-6-22) Wife and I saw our first male this morning. Shelby Twp. Macomb Co.


Wife just put hers out yesterday.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Hummers arrived in force over the week-end. It didn't take long for the Orioles to find the grape jelly and hummer feeders either.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Put the feeders out Sunday, had my first hummer monday, today the war started. The bad boys have arrived and are attacking everything that gets near the feeders. Had some Grosbeaks show up at the seed feeders yesterday, and one of them sat on top of the hummer feeder. Wonder if one of the bad boy would attack it. Enjoy the hummers this year.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

A few hummer shots from yesterday.


----------



## woodencanoe (Dec 16, 2000)




----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I saw three in the back yard this morning but they were camera shy. I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

A few more from the homebrew cam.
The bees were swarming the hummer feeders during those hot and muggy days, so they mostly just came in during the mornings and evenings.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I had a female visit my front porch feeder tonight for five quick sips. She sat at first. But after I started calling to my wife, she got jittery and flew off. Only the third visitor this year that I have seen out front. Not seen any out back. Central air and we stay indoors. Anyone have ideas for viewing the back yard feeder on my iPhone SE 2022 edition?? Thanks.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Two hummers have visited the front feeder. Three visits total. Second bird may have seen a male.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Juvenile male hummingbirds.
There’s been an increase of them chasing others off of the feeders. I think it is the adult males chasing off the youngsters.


----------

